# A Rose by Any Other Name....



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:414obk0l]A rose by any other name.........jpg[/attachment:414obk0l]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the second damnest thing I ever seen.


----------

